
Italy sees 57% drop in olive harvest as result of climate change, scientist says - ranit
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/05/italy-may-depend-on-olive-imports-from-april-scientist-says
======
Russcol
... and UE/Spain mandated tree cuts (officially, Xylella)

